# Where to place my heat mat on dubia roach plastic tub



## CruelFennec (Jul 8, 2016)

I am starting a Dubia Roach colony and i use a plastic tub to keep them in and im getting a heat mat for them as they need heat to breed but as i have them on carpet (and have nowhere else to put them) i cant really put them on carpet of risk of fire. So can i put the heat mat on the side?? also would the heat mat burn the plastic or is there some way of avoiding that as its a cheap 14 litre wilko tub that i got for 2 pounds and i heard someone say that cheap tubs are bad and burn??

Thank u


----------



## daysocks (Nov 25, 2016)

CruelFennec said:


> I am starting a Dubia Roach colony and i use a plastic tub to keep them in and im getting a heat mat for them as they need heat to breed but as i have them on carpet (and have nowhere else to put them) i cant really put them on carpet of risk of fire. So can i put the heat mat on the side?? also would the heat mat burn the plastic or is there some way of avoiding that as its a cheap 14 litre wilko tub that i got for 2 pounds and i heard someone say that cheap tubs are bad and burn??
> 
> Thank u


Hi Fennec

I too use a cheap wilko tub to keep my Dubias in and have had no issues keeping the heat mat at 33C underneath on my bookcase so you should have no problem putting the heat mat on the side. My only concern would be that they might all bunch up the size where the heat is and suffocate each other :2thumb:


----------

